# Will this laptop do for me?



## zap (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi guys!
I'm planning to buy the Sony VAIO VPCEG 15.

It's got a Corei3 2.10 GHz processor, 2 GB of RAM and Intel HD Graphics 3000

I don't play many games. All I want to play is Battlefield 2 (plus all expansions), GTA San Andreas, NFS Most Wanted, Call of Duty 2 and Brothers in Arms series. I could play these for years! Will this laptop do, or is the Intel HD 3000 not up to the job?


----------



## desiibond (Jul 19, 2011)

better get one that has a decent dedicated GPU. else go the AMD way for better gaming performance.


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 19, 2011)

No man ! Those games might run but on low settings . Better get a laptop with dedicated GPU !


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jul 19, 2011)

I also think those games will run up to 1024X768 low to medium settings on that laptop exception BIA-Hells Highway because laptop GPU is not upgradable later so better off get one with dedicated GPU


----------



## zap (Jul 19, 2011)

This Lappy (Sony VAIO VPCEG15) will cost me 30k.

Does anyone know any laptop within this price which will be better?
I DO NOT want to compromise on the battery life though. I expect this one to run for about four hours with MS Word on.


----------



## zap (Jul 19, 2011)

*Am I buying the right laptop?*

Sony VAIO VPCEG15 will cost me 30k.
I'm mostly going to use it for long hours of typing in the library, reading web sites like Wikipedia extensively and playing some games every now and then. The gaming is not a priority though.

Does anyone know any laptop within this price which will be better? Preferably with graphics 
I DO NOT want to compromise on the battery life though. I expect this one to run for about four hours with MS Word on. Not up the wrong tree I hope?


----------



## gameranand (Jul 19, 2011)

Nope this lappy won't do for games you have mentioned get Dell XPS series if you can (one with dedicated GPU) or any with dedicated GPU.


----------



## zap (Jul 19, 2011)

@Anand - You mean these games won't even work?? Even on the lowest of settings??? I Love BF2. If that works, I'm fine.

Oh, and guys, this lappy's got HD3000
Some laptop specs just say *Intel HD Graphics* or *Intel GMA HD*.
Any difference?


----------



## Demon Lord (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: Am I buying the right laptop?*

looking at ur requirements, 
u need a laptop with good battery life,build quality and keyboard.
Look at following models. 
1)Sony Vaio VPCEG15 
i3 2310M 
2gb ram 
320gb HDD 
Intel HD 3000 Graphics 
Good build quality
Average keyboard 
Good speakers 
3hrs Battery life(as claimed by sony)
VGA Webcam,2.3kg
Rs.30k
2)Lenovo G570 15-066616 
i3 2310M 
3gb ram 
Intel HD 3000 Graphics 
640gb HDD 
Good build quality good keyboard 
2MP Webcam
5hrs battery life(as claimed by lenovo) 2.6kg
Rs.30k
Now make ur choice! 
Go to a good shop,get both the lappies,compare side by side then pick the u like. 
Best of luck!! 
Look Here: 
Laptops from Rs.25000 to Rs.35000 November 2011


----------



## gameranand (Jul 20, 2011)

zap said:
			
		

> @Anand - You mean these games won't even work?? Even on the lowest of settings??? I Love BF2. If that works, I'm fine.


If it even runs would you like a slideshow game ???


			
				zap said:
			
		

> Oh, and guys, this lappy's got HD3000
> Some laptop specs just say Intel HD Graphics or Intel GMA HD.
> Any difference?


Difference


----------



## Skud (Jul 20, 2011)

Better wait for Llano based laptops - it should get the job done at your budget.


----------



## Demon Lord (Jul 20, 2011)

Lil offtopic- 
!!How did my post come here? 
Or is it d same thread?! 
last nite when i posted,no one had replied and i was d only one to post!
Or was i dreaming?
(Confused!)May be i smoked lil too much!


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 20, 2011)

Demon Lord said:


> Lil offtopic-
> !!How did my post come here?
> Or is it d same thread?!
> last nite when i posted,no one had replied and i was d only one to post!
> ...



The user had created a duplicate thread(2 threads of same purpose) The other thread has been merged with this thread and has been moved to appropriate section


----------



## Demon Lord (Jul 20, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> The user had created a duplicate thread(2 threads of same purpose) The other thread has been merged with this thread and has been moved to appropriate section



Oh ok! Thank u


----------



## zap (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks for so many replies guys!
I found another laptop, the Samsung RV409:
Do more for less - NP-RV409-S01IN - RV Series - Notebook | SAMSUNG

This laptop has got a 512MB NVIDIA GeForce 315M. A dealer is offering this at 30k. I heard it is not as good as ATI Mobility Radeon? But it will suffice for all games that require 512 MB GPU, right??? 
Laptops with ATI graphics are available at 35k. Is it worth it to shell out 5k more for ATI?

Dell Inspiron 14R comes with 1GB Graphics at 35k!


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 23, 2011)

zap said:


> Thanks for so many replies guys!
> I found another laptop, the Samsung RV409:
> Do more for less - NP-RV409-S01IN - RV Series - Notebook | SAMSUNG
> 
> ...



The 1 Gb card withthe dell is a 525M right?
If yes, then i'd suggest you to go for the dell. 525M is significantly more powerful than the 315M.

Regarding ATI, it depends on the exact chip at hand. Some chips are better than the others, not really depending on the brand. 
Amongst the commonly available laptop graphics cards, 

555M ~= HD6770 > HD6750 > 540M > 525M > HD6490 > 315M > Intel HD

For playing games, get the best you can afford. For the frame rates of the paricular games you play, check notebookcheck.com


----------



## zap (Jul 23, 2011)

There's a sony available at 35k:
Flipkart.com: Sony VAIO E Series VPCEA45FG: Computer

It's got a 512 MB ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5470. But is it worth shelling out 5k more for it??? I want to buy a laptop under 30k. And if that Samsung does the job, I'm cool. I don't really need games to run at max settings. Low-med will also do


----------



## randomuser111 (Jul 24, 2011)

That Samsung you provided a link to has Nvidia GT315M which is the same or less powerful than the Intel HD3000 graphics. Avoid it.
What is your max budget ? And any particular reason behind preference for Sony Vaios ?


----------



## Niilesh (Jul 24, 2011)

you should see this

Lenovo IdeaPad Z575 Price in India & Specs

it has Llano and discrete graphics 
which can be used together by using cross-fire


----------



## zap (Jul 24, 2011)

I'll take it to 35k if it is REALLY worth the extra 5k. Else, I'd like to stick with my budget of 30k. I'm not looking for a laptop to play games! I'm a casual gamer - and my fav game is still Battlefield 2! If I can play that, I'm cool...
One of my greatest concerns is battery life. It should be 3-4 hours at the very least!

No, I'm not after VAIOS really, just that I found one while browsing. I'm not picky about brands, so long as they have decent quality.

Um, please reply quickly if you will. I wish to have the laptop with me by tomorrow

UPDATE: Um, what's Llano?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 25, 2011)

zap said:
			
		

> UPDATE: Um, what's Llano?


 Its a new range of AMD processors

Info and small review here- AnandTech - The AMD A8-3850 Review: Llano on the Desktop


----------



## zap (Jul 26, 2011)

I snooped around some shops today and this is what I've found:
HP G42-478TX Notebook PC (LN357PA) specifications - HP Home & Home Office products

The dealer is selling it at 33,200. I've seen it, the looks are okay-okay, but I think it's got a good gfx card: ATI Mobility Radeon 6370 512 MB.

Should I go for it, or is there a better deal I am missing?

BTW, I just went to notebookcheck and they say that Intel HD 3000 performs better that it???


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 26, 2011)

zap said:


> I snooped around some shops today and this is what I've found:
> HP G42-478TX Notebook PC (LN357PA) specifications - HP Home & Home Office products
> 
> The dealer is selling it at 33,200. I've seen it, the looks are okay-okay, but I think it's got a good gfx card: ATI Mobility Radeon 6370 512 MB.
> ...


yup..its far better than the SONY Via u had in mind initially.
but get 4GB RAM upgrade.



zap said:


> BTW, I just went to notebookcheck and they say that Intel HD 3000 performs better that it???


no intel HD3000 is not a good performer than ATI HD series...

PS: u can checkout laptops from DELL.
One of my frnd recently purchased DELL Inspiron with Core-i5,4GB RAM & ATI HD 5XXX series card.
arnd 35k he completed many latest games in it COD black ops,F1 2010,BFBC2 etc


----------



## Cilus (Jul 26, 2011)

If you are willing to pay 35K, just increase the budget ny 1K and get *Asus A53SJ @ 36K*. This is the most well balanced laptop within price and comes with a great hardware config, unmatched by any of the other brands.

Here is the specs for it:-

Core i5 2410M 2.3 GHz (3 MB L3 Cache)
4 GB 1333 MHz DDR3 ram
500 GB 5400 RPM HDD
nVidia GT 520 1 GB GDDR3 Graphics card
15.6" HD Glare Display with 1366X768 resolution
0.3 Mpx Web Cam

My friend has bought it after my suggestion n I have checked it personally. All the current games are playable here and It offers more than 3 Hrs of battery backup with normal usage. Even while playing HD movies, it provides more than 2 Hrs of backup.

Check the *Online Link*.


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 26, 2011)

Now that is a great laptop for that pricing ! 

Get this one !


----------



## zap (Jul 26, 2011)

Cilus said:


> If you are willing to pay 35K, just increase the budget ny 1K and get *Asus A53SJ @ 36K*.
> 15.6" HD Glare Display with 1366X768 resolution



Thanks mate, but I won't stretch my budget that far. Plus, I want nothing over 14.1''

@ everyone else - dudes, what about notebookcheck??? They say HD 3000 is better! Is that because they're testing it on a faster CPU?

@ Vicky - you mean the HP, right?


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 26, 2011)

I mean the Asus A53SJ.

Specification are good !


----------



## zap (Jul 26, 2011)

xtremevicky said:


> I mean the Asus A53SJ.
> 
> Specification are good !



Nope, I'm not getting the Acer.

Guys, is there something I have missed which is better than the HP at the price? Or is the HP good enough?
Please reply quickly since I intend to go to the dealer and buy it in a few hours.

UPDATE: Please do note that I am not buying a gaming laptop; I'm just going to play say one game in two months! So accordingly please make your recommendations.

Does the Hp have greater battery life than others?
I intend to use this laptop for my research in the library for 2-3 hours at a stretch (will be using the internet on wi-fi and MS word. Will it's battery be up to it?


----------



## Skud (Jul 26, 2011)

zap said:


> Nope, I'm not getting the *Acer.*




It's ASUS, not Acer.


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 26, 2011)

Dude , ASUS and Acer are two different companies and ASUS laptops perform way better !


----------



## zap (Jul 26, 2011)

Oops! Sorry 'bout that!

But like I said, I'm not buying this thing.

It's either the HP or the Sony VPCEG45. Which of these is better? And whose battery lasts longer?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 26, 2011)

^then go for HP Probook


----------



## zap (Jul 26, 2011)

Okay, why the probooks?
Do they have a longer battery life?
And what about graphics???


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 26, 2011)

^becoz they cheaper than Sony & for the same price u will get a better hardware 
in HP...


----------



## zap (Jul 26, 2011)

I looked around the website, but they have not mentioned prices of the probooks.
Do you know them? I read priceindia - none is cheaper than 40k

UPDATE: HP G42-478TX Notebook PC (LN357PA) specifications - HP Home & Home Office products
Not this one?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 26, 2011)

zap said:


> I looked around the website, but they have not mentioned prices of the probooks.
> Do you know them? I read priceindia - none is cheaper than 40k
> 
> UPDATE: HP G42-478TX Notebook PC (LN357PA) specifications - HP Home & Home Office products
> Not this one?



checkout here

Laptops & Netbook PCs | HP® Official Store

Btw where do u live?


----------



## zap (Jul 26, 2011)

Checking now.
I'm in Ambala Cantt

That's in Haryana

UPDATE: Dude!
These are US prices!!!


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 26, 2011)

zap said:


> UPDATE: Dude!
> These are US prices!!!



oh..

then check this out 

*www.deltapage.com/list/laptop.pdf


----------



## zap (Jul 26, 2011)

The laptop I mentioned is not in this...
Is the probook's battery longer lasting???

And how's the Sony???
This one:
Flipkart.com: Sony VAIO E Series VPCEA45FG: Computer


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 26, 2011)

^if u r inclined toward SONY then u shud get that...


----------



## zap (Jul 26, 2011)

Not many differences between these models then???


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 26, 2011)

zap said:


> Not many differences between these models then???



difference...its always there.


----------



## randomuser111 (Jul 26, 2011)

zap, Do not get the HP!. 
Reasons

1) Last gen i3
2) Amd 6370m is worse than Intel Hd3000

Instead get the Asus that was mentioned earlier in this thread or the Lenovo Z570. The Asus and the Lenovo model are the top picks in the 35k segment.


----------



## zap (Jul 26, 2011)

Well, thanks for your advice bro, but I've bought it about 30 minutes ago!
Anyway, I like it, so no regrets!

Guys, should I turn it on now, drain the battery and then recharge it?
Or recharge it first and then turn it on???


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 26, 2011)

zap said:


> Well, thanks for your advice bro, but I've bought it about 30 minutes ago!
> Anyway, I like it, so no regrets!
> 
> Guys, should I turn it on now, drain the battery and then recharge it?
> Or recharge it first and then turn it on???



Welcome to the HP club 

Turn it on. Let the battery go down and allow the lap to switch itself off.. then do a full recharge and let it drain to shutdown. that should do i guess. also try not to use the lap with the battery on 100% and still running on battery power for long.. if you have a really good and reliable power, then you might even want to consider taking off the battery and using the lap exclusively on AC power..

there are no real hard and fast rules here. letting the battery to drain to near completion once every month or a month and a half should do it some good, i read in the HP site..


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 26, 2011)

Congrats on the purchase! 

Now do some Show Off


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 27, 2011)

zap said:


> Well, thanks for your advice bro, but I've bought it about 30 minutes ago!


Congrats which model & price?



zap said:


> Guys, should I turn it on now, drain the battery and then recharge it?
> Or recharge it first and then turn it on???



the battery is new so first use it till battery power is null then recharge it full..
after a number of recharge/discharge the battery will work @ full potential


----------



## zap (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks for all the help guys!
I'll post the images and details soon!

MODS: Please do not close this thread just yet, I'll post some pictures and a little review here within 24 hours


----------



## Skud (Jul 27, 2011)

Congrats for your purchase.


----------

